# Best Budget "Metal" Guitars?



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Im looking to get back into playing some heavier music again and my only axe is a Tele at the moment. I was wondering if anyone has had any good experience with some of the more inexpensive "Metal" guitars out there. Im thinking of a budget of $3-500 new or used. 
On another note ill probably be setting this guitar up with some heavy strings and tuning to C, so
if there are any guitars that take especially well to that kind of setup let me know.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

you can get some sick metal sounds from a platinum series bc rich mockingbird ,built for speed


----------



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

Can't go wrong with an Ibanez IMO, lot of the RG series run for pretty reasonable coin. I picked up an RG321MH a while back for $300, sold it for $350, a guy at a show went nuts for it. 

Aside from that I'd avoid lower-end Dean's, maybe check out the Agile stuff? I owned an AL3000 and, though it was THE heaviest thing I've ever had slung over my shoulder, it sounded gorgeous. Lots of 'metal' styles in the Agile ranks.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I quite like Schecter guitars. In that price range you could find a 7-string too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Schecter C-1 blackjack, LTD 400 series (Horizon, Mirage, Eclipse), used ibanez S series or RG, Used jackson dinky or soloist..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

copperhead said:


> you can get some sick metal sounds from a platinum series bc rich mockingbird ,built for speed


took the words right outta my mouth. when i saw the thread title, that is ezzakily what i intended to post. i had one, and i loved it.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Budda nailed it but i don't agree with Ibanez unless the pickups are replaced.

Just a thought, you have a Tele for single coil goodness but are missing a set of humbuckers for bit.
Maybe a Les Paul style guitar with decent pickups that can do metal easily as well as nice bluesy tones will do the trick.

A decent set of HB pickups and the right amp or pedal can easily do metal, my Hagstrom at $550 can do both no problem.
Drop tuning it is no problem.

Stay away from Floyd Rose guitars if your going to change your tuning all the time, if you set it and forget it then go for it.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Used Ibanez RG series. Might even be able to find a 7-string in that price range.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

PM'd you about a guitar I have.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Godin Redline series. Seriously solid metal guitars.


----------



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

noobcake said:


> Godin Redline series. Seriously solid metal guitars.


Absolutely agreed. Just got rid of a Redline 1 (we didn't bond) but it was a very comfy ax to play.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

canadiangeordie said:


> Can't go wrong with an Ibanez IMO, lot of the RG series run for pretty reasonable coin. I picked up an RG321MH a while back for $300, sold it for $350, a guy at a show went nuts for it.
> 
> Aside from that I'd avoid lower-end Dean's, maybe check out the Agile stuff? I owned an AL3000 and, though it was THE heaviest thing I've ever had slung over my shoulder, it sounded gorgeous. Lots of 'metal' styles in the Agile ranks.


I'll second the ibanez RG321MH, I'll also suggest the RG7321 if the OP likes seven strings. both guitars are extremely simple but there's something to be said for following the KISS formula for guitars. they can be had new for a cheap price, and in addition they make great platforms for modding. can't comment on how easy it is to mod a seven string as I haven't decided or done anything to the 7321 I own but the 321MH has enough room in the pickup cavities that they'll take pretty much any pickup you would put in it. I didn't have to do any routing at all when I put emg's into mine, and they're the physically biggest pickup I can think of.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

part of it is, what metal means to you. to some people it means slayer, sepultura, judas priest, iron maiden, megadeth.
to others it means stuff like this clown:









see more like it here: the WAREHOUSE


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Stay away from Floyd Rose guitars if your going to change your tuning all the time, if you set it and forget it then go for it.


Or buy a tremol-no and get an FR guitar haha


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> part of it is, what metal means to you. to some people it means slayer, sepultura, judas priest, iron maiden, megadeth.
> to others it means stuff like this clown:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL 
Yeah Im more on the "regular metal" side I guess, I like some "death metal" but not the dress up and hang out in the woods kind. Lots of good replys guys thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey they said the were not going to post that metal pic of me, those A holes..I told them not to post the one with those boots!

True Budda but thats buying or spending more money when you can get a better guitar.

Destropiate
What amp and pedal are you using to get your metal on?
What kind of music is Your type of metal?


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I stand by the idea that you can play metal with almost anything. Slipknot, Underoath and John 5 use the Tellicaster. Old news that Lips from Anvil uses a hollow body V for playing heavy. My old drummer plays in a Motorhead tribute band here and he uses a Jay Turser LP with stock humbucker pickups. All of which sounds just fine if you sit there and play with your knobs and buttons. If your looking for a low end guitar then check out the pawnshops and buy something thats not going to get laughed at. Something with humbuckers will do the trick but then im back to my original point.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The Grin said:


> I stand by the idea that you can play metal with almost anything. Slipknot, Underoath and John 5 use the Tellicaster. Old news that Lips from Anvil uses a hollow body V for playing heavy. My old drummer plays in a Motorhead tribute band here and he uses a Jay Turser LP with stock humbucker pickups. All of which sounds just fine if you sit there and play with your knobs and buttons. If your looking for a low end guitar then check out the pawnshops and buy something thats not going to get laughed at. Something with humbuckers will do the trick but then im back to my original point.


Jim Root's tele does NOT have a single coil in the bridge. It might look like a tele, but that's not your regular tele. Humbucker in the bridge, stacked or regular size, is pretty much a given.

I'm sticking with my schecter/LTD suggestions


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

John 5 also has humbuckers as i can also list off a few people who DO use single coils.. The point is, you dont NEED to buy a Warlock to play metal, so dont limit yourself.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

This brings up a great cheap option, put a stacked humbucker in your Tele bridge and you have metal for just over $100.

Still need to know what amp or pedal your using.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Bevo said:


> This brings up a great cheap option, put a stacked humbucker in your Tele bridge and you have metal for just over $100.
> 
> Still need to know what amp or pedal your using.



I was thinking of either getting a 5150/6505 or maybe a JCM900 and using a boost (dont have one yet) and an eq pedal (boss ge7) just cause I can find those amps relatively cheap.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

5150 is a metal staple - JCM900, not so much (although that is a KILLER punk rock type amp).

You could drop a bareknuckle Pile Driver into your tele, play into a 5150, and confuse people all over southern ontario 

YouTube - Why Misha Mansoor loves Bare Knuckle pickups

It's expensive but less expensive then a new guitar. I enjoy the new guitar option myself haha


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

schecters are great....im getting one in the near future, a prs style guitar without the PRS pricetag!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

remember: metal guitars don't have to be pointy :rockon:


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

A friend of mine has the LTD Kirk Hammet guitar and it is very good for the price.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

6505's are even cheaper and amazing bang for buck, don't need a boost with that.
The new 1-12 combo is amazing and much cheaper than the head, that would make your tele sound pretty metal as is!

Honestly with that amp any guitar will sound good, singles will be a bit thin sounding but you could EQ some fat into it.
Grab a LP from Rondo and the money you save put it towards the combo.


----------



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

Bevo said:


> 6505's are even cheaper and amazing bang for buck, don't need a boost with that.
> The new 1-12 combo is amazing and much cheaper than the head, that would make your tele sound pretty metal as is!
> 
> Honestly with that amp any guitar will sound good, singles will be a bit thin sounding but you could EQ some fat into it.
> Grab a LP from Rondo and the money you save put it towards the combo.


Agreed. You don't need to go crazy on a Minarik Goddess or anything of that ilk...but i swear by 'buckers and pretty much anything except a Tele. Though i guess lots of metal players play some pretty unorthodox axe's, Jean-Francois Dagenais in Kataklysm plays a Hamer with double cutaway, Scott Ian of Anthrax's 'Murder Weapon' guitar (Washburn) is a similar style. Mitch Harris and Robb Flynn play Gibson V's, Finnish grind warlord's Rotten Sound swear by Angus Young sig. SG's.

As fickle as it may be though, there's an image aspect to Metal that is arguably more apparent than any other genre. I'll willingly admit that i'm never as excited to hear the guy with the Seafoam green strat-copy than i am the guy with the bullet belt, bike jacket and Razorback. 

Play what's comfortable. Play what makes you want to keep playing. But also, play something that's metal as ****!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would definitely still boost a 6505/5150!!!!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

?

I thought you were a less gain is better kinda guy, did the Mesa Mess you up?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I would not put the pre gain above 4 on a 5150, and I would boost it. I'm still very much "only as much gain as needed"


----------



## pyosisified (Mar 3, 2010)

i would get a strat. with that budget, it's perfect.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I wouldn't. Why? Because a Schecter C-1 or LTD 400 series will be pretty kick ass, be at or around $400 used, and be pretty kick ass. Or a Jackson Dinky.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Good boy Budda!

Stay away from Strats unless the have humbucker and even then, sorry my opinion.
Lots of better metal guitars for the same price.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have an alder/maple HSS superstrat (for sale) with me right now, used it today. Even with a humbucker in the bridge, it's not my cup of tea for modern stuff. Granted, the bridge pickup isn't the greatest.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

If you're really on a budget something like this Douglas WT-445 BK at RondoMusic.com

might do - some on the AGF forum got 'em and like them good.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd skip that and get this:

Douglas Spad Natural at RondoMusic.com


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

TV, that one has to many pickups LOL!!
The second one is amazing for $149 especialy with the dollar at par right now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's at par? Not like paypal would care..

*has his sights set on a white agile 7-string..*


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Budda said:


> I wouldn't. Why? Because a Schecter C-1 or LTD 400 series will be pretty kick ass, be at or around $400 used, and be pretty kick ass. Or a Jackson Dinky.


I agree with that. Metal heads love the Jackson necks and the EMG pickups that are often in the LTD 400 Vipers/Ec/H...maybe not $400 but not terribly much more.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You can buy a metalhead showstopper for $400, it is doable. You just have to know what to look for, and preferably try it out to make sure the neck is for you. The next stop is the amp/speakers, which is where that glorious metal tone comes from.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I got my BC Rich Virgin for $190. Popped in a Gibson Dirty Fingers and it sounded wicked. Then the girlfriend bought me a EMG H1-Alnico so i popped that in and NOW! i have to get it set up cuz i ****ed up somewhere. But over all, i spent the money equal to 3 good pedals. Had i the knowledge of electronics, i would be done spending money on this.


----------

